

6 things Android Wear smartwatches can do that the Apple Watch can’t - hirevahere
http://news.hirevahere.com/#sthash.4G60aMkV.dpuf

======
hirevahere
6 things Android Wear smartwatches can do that the Apple Watch can’t - See
more at:
[http://news.hirevahere.com/#sthash.4G60aMkV.dpuf](http://news.hirevahere.com/#sthash.4G60aMkV.dpuf)

